# Welcome our two new moderators!



## Noxx (Mar 11, 2015)

Please welcome our two new forum moderators: *FrugalRefiner* (Dave) & *g_axelsson* (Göran)

They will make a great addition to our already devoted moderator group 8)


----------



## Geo (Mar 11, 2015)

Congrats Guys!


----------



## jason_recliner (Mar 11, 2015)

Congratulations Dave and Göran!
Very well deserved appointments, both of you.


----------



## MarcoP (Mar 12, 2015)

That's a great news, congratulations to you both. Very well deserved! And thank you Noxx for this great surprise!


----------



## kurtak (Mar 12, 2015)

8) very good choice Noxx 8) 

8) congratulations Dave & Goran 8) 

This should have been in the forum improvement section :mrgreen: 

Kurt


----------



## Palladium (Mar 12, 2015)

Congratulations !


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 12, 2015)

Thank you all! For my first post as a moderator I'll be quite frugal.

It's a great honor and responsibility. I will try my best and hope I can live up to the level set by the other moderators on this forum.

Congratulations Dave, they made a good choice to appoint you. It is well deserved!

Göran


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 12, 2015)

Congratulations, Dave and Goran!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 12, 2015)

I am honored beyond words.

Göran has done a great job of expressing my feelings as well. I will try not to disappoint Noxx, the other Moderators, or any of you.

I remain, just,
Dave


----------



## Palladium (Mar 12, 2015)

Just please don't ban us all. :lol:


----------



## MarcoP (Mar 12, 2015)

Dave, Göran ... your first post a moderators and I must say green really suits you well. Congrats again, I'm really happy for you both.


----------



## butcher (Mar 12, 2015)

Both Dave and Goran have done a lot of work (as members) to help keep the forum running smoothly, Now they have the recognition they deserve as moderators.

Thank you both for all you have done to help make our forum the best place to learn to recover and refine precious metals.

Congratulations.


----------



## philddreamer (Mar 12, 2015)

Congratulations!!! 8) 

Phil


----------



## yar (Mar 12, 2015)

Congatulations gentleman. You are both deserving of this honor.


----------



## solar_plasma (Mar 12, 2015)

Congratulations, Dave and Göran!!! A wise choice!


----------



## maynman1751 (Mar 12, 2015)

butcher said:


> Both Dave and Goran have done a lot of work (as members) to help keep the forum running smoothly, Now they have the recognition they deserve as moderators.
> 
> Thank you both for all you have done to help make our forum the best place to learn to recover and refine precious metals.
> 
> Congratulations.



Dave and Goran, I couldn't have said it any better than what Richard has.
I always make sure to read your posts and have great deal of respect for your knowledge and experience. Both of you guys have donated so much QUALITY knowledge and information to this wonderful forum. You are greatly appreciated. You both have indeed earned this honor! John. 8)


----------



## METLMASHER (Mar 12, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## Long Shot (Mar 12, 2015)

Indeed, great choices in regards to both of you and salute! Although I have been a member for a little less than a year, and even though I haven't posted any results, both of you have given me great insight into this finer art. I read a lot of the posts and try to keep my mouth shut due to ignorance. That shadow of ignorance is becoming a lesser shade of black thanks to you guys in particular (and of course, Harold and others). Göran - you have at one point even offered to consult with me by PM if I run into trouble. To that end, I really appreciate that and is testament to why you have been chosen for this role. I hope moderator things will go smoothly for you guys and am sure you will have the best of guidance. This is an absolutely awesome collection of the best information from the best people on the planet on this subject and I have utmost confidence that it will remain so under your charge- again, best of.


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 13, 2015)

Congratulations to both of you my friends.


----------



## jason_recliner (Mar 13, 2015)

Dave has now bent the needle on his progress meter and needs a new one with a higher range. :mrgreen:


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 13, 2015)

jason_recliner said:


> Dave has now bent the needle on his progress meter and needs a new one with a higher range. :mrgreen:


That is very accurate.

Both Dave and me are busy reading all the old posts on the moderators group to get up to speed.

So far, being a moderator has been easy, haven't even seen a spam yet or that big red "Ban all"-button. :mrgreen: 

Thanks for all the nice things you are writing about us. 8) 

Göran


----------



## GotTheBug (Mar 13, 2015)

Congratulations! A fine fine choice I think.


----------



## Shark (Mar 14, 2015)

Congratulations to both.


----------



## AndyWilliams (Mar 15, 2015)

Yayyyy! I was hoping Ohio would get a contestant to the ring!! 

Thanks, Noxx, for giving us two more mods who are a credit to this community. As with all of the others, these mods are a cut above and their continued dedication to this forum is why I keep coming back. I'm genuinely pleased to hear that these two have been elevated to that respected position!


----------



## pattt (Mar 15, 2015)

Congratulations Dave and Goran 8) ,
very nice to see you both as moderators, I am sure both of you will do a great job.

Pattt


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 15, 2015)

AndyWilliams said:


> Yayyyy! I was hoping Ohio would get a contestant to the ring!!


Ohio, the home of presidents and Moderators. There have been eight U.S. presidents from the Buckeye state, and now two Moderators. Lou is also from Ohio.

Dave


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Mar 17, 2015)

Dave and Göran:

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am sure that you will do a nice job.

Manuel


----------



## Emporio (Mar 20, 2015)

Congratulations to you both!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 20, 2015)

Juan Manuel Arcos Frank said:


> Dave and Göran:
> 
> Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am sure that you will do a nice job.
> 
> Manuel


Always good to hear from you, Manuel. Don't you think they should drink some whiskey to celebrate? 8)


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Mar 20, 2015)

Chris,My Dear Friend:

I N D E E D !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....Let us say cheers!!!! with a Chivas Regal 25 Year Old bottle.

Kindest regards.

Manuel


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 21, 2015)

I would not say no to an offer like that!

I like mine Scottish and full of smoke. :mrgreen: 

Cheers!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 21, 2015)

I went with a nice, dark rum myself. Cheers!

Dave


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 21, 2015)

g_axelsson said:


> I would not say no to an offer like that!
> 
> I like mine Scottish and full of smoke. :mrgreen:
> 
> Cheers!


I prefer Scotch also but can't afford single malts, unfortunately. They start at about $35 for a 750ml bottle. For an everyday scotch, I recently discovered a very inexpensive one that is actually very good and fairly smoky. The brand is Lauder's and I pay about $16 for a 1.75 liter bottle. Don't laugh. Try it if you can find it.


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 21, 2015)

goldsilverpro said:


> g_axelsson said:
> 
> 
> > I would not say no to an offer like that!
> ...


What a coincidence! Your book costs exactly $35! I think I know why!

I have just purchased your book, yeah I know you offered it for free to me but this is my way to say thanks for all the hard work and good reading you have shared here on the forum. I have been thinking to buy that book for quite a while but never took the time. This seemed like a good opportunity.
So now you don't have any excuse to let the next bottle be a single malt. And when you pour a glass from it, think of all your friends here on the forum and all the appreciation that we have for your work but too seldom show. Cheers my friend! 8) 

For your information, the taxes on alcohol in Sweden is horrific, the cheap whiskey here starts at the price you get a bottle of single malt.

Göran


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 21, 2015)

> yeah I know you offered it for free to me



NOTE: Since day one, I have always given a free copy of my book to the moderators. Other than those, I probably haven't given away more than 10 copies in 6 years, and most of those to personal friends or relatives. I don't want the people that bought them to think I've been giving them away willy-nilly. I don't.


----------



## Lou (Mar 21, 2015)

I have a bottle of Macallan 25 for our birthday Chris! Our names are on it!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 21, 2015)

Sounds good, Lou. $900?


----------



## Lou (Mar 21, 2015)

Is it that much? Hey, it was given to me as a present! 

Figure I should crack it open for a special occasion.


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 21, 2015)

goldsilverpro said:


> > yeah I know you offered it for free to me
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE: Since day one, I have always given a free copy of my book to the moderators. Other than those, I probably haven't given away more than 10 copies in 6 years, and most of those to personal friends or relatives. I don't want the people that bought them to think I've been giving them away willy-nilly. I don't.


Sorry, should have been more clear on that point. It was an offer to the moderators, not directed to me personally.

Göran


----------

